# From Ultra-Despensationalism to ?????



## Weston Stoler (Jun 2, 2011)

I am sorry if there is already a similar topic. if there is feel free to delete this.

Okay, I come from a Independent Fundamentalist Baptist KJVOnly Church. Thank God I am out of their, however; I have a question.

The beliefs at this church where very radical (well Calvinism used to be radical to me lol) They believed in Ultra-Dispensationalism. It has been crammed down my throat so much that I do believe I am puking scofield. Scofield is not even that bad, the church took it to so many extremes that Abraham was not justified by faith anymore. Abraham was justified by being one of the patriarchs. People in Isreals time got saved for following the Prophets. People in Moses time got saved by following the Law. People in Jesus time got saved by following the sermon on the mount. Their is so much more but you get the point.

Now I am not very knowledgeable in these hermeneutics and would like a basic rundown of covenant theology and how it differs to dispensationalism. Do not be afraid to go over my head. The best way to teach is up not down. 

Thanks so much 

In Christ
Weston Stoler


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is a link to a chart that might help. Dispensationalism vs. Covenant Theology Chart


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great chart!


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Related: _A Case for Amillennialism_, by Kim Riddlebarger.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Jun 2, 2011)

It seems as though Dispensationalism is much more man centered. When my old church was explaning why God used so many ways to save men in every dispensation, their excuse was so that man would be without excuse before God. It seems as though they wanted God to be excused from sending us to hell because he tried so hard to get us to heaven. It has taken a very long time to get that man centered teaching out of my mind. It still pops up every now and then. Soli Deo Gloria. I am still a babe when it comes to these things but I thank you for getting me started.


----------



## torstar (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome!!

Many of us have been there. Well, I have and know of a few others...

Your best moves are to go to a church that preaches the Gospel and to read the Word and read it some more, and other good resources already mentioned.


----------

